# My first full size doe (to be) :)



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am so far behind on this forum I may never catch up. Been super busy, but did find enough time to buy this little cutie. She is about 2 1/2 months old right now. 3/4 nubian 1/4 boer. Haven't gotten any really great pictures yet. Headed out for evening chores then I'll be reading as fast as I can on here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She looks like a sweetheart. I love her ears and spots!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a cutie pie, she has such a sweet face! I think mini goats are adoreable, but there's something...relaxing about big ones...idk lol, have fun with her!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Those spots and ears got my attention right away  I showed her picture to someone at my feed store who breeds nubians and he said he hoped none of his started having kids who looked like that or his wife wouldn't let him sell them, lol.

I'm not trying to a herd of show goats or registered goats and I still have a lot to learn about conformation in general. I just want a nice little herd of goats, maybe some milk at some point and some meat. So, that means for me, that browsing craigslist it is usually the pictures that grab my attention. Then I try to find out info about them. Both of my new does were that way. I saw lots of goats for sale, but when I came to their pictures, I said that's the one I want  I saw a pygmy doeling for sale at the same time at the nubian I just got that I really wanted as well, but I had to decide and went with the full size girl. Now I have four does, two wethers and a buck.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she is a sweetie!


----------

